# Hi! My yard



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

While I don't think this qualifies for a "haunt" yet. It will in a few years. And since I've found this site, I'm betting it's going to be easier then I thought!

So here is the front of my house! (click on the thumbnails for bigger pics)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/mssuzie/halloween/house3.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/mssuzie/halloween/hand.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/mssuzie/halloween/graveyard.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/mssuzie/halloween/ghost2.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/mssuzie/halloween/house5.jpg


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very Halloweenish! Great job and WELCOME!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. That's how my yard looked about 5 years ago. Now all my stuff has taken over a two car garage, a shed, 2 closets and some of the attic. I'm sure in a few years you'll be just as crowded as the rest of us...MUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL! dh will kill me! LOL 

(actually he likes the stuff too, but someone has to be the grown up on this one... I have to be the grown up all the other times!)

Thanks


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks cool, plus it's probally way more then anyone else around is doing!!!
Welcome to your new bad habit.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Anyone else in the neighborhood that has decorations has all store bought stuff. Noting too creative.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

just wait............you will learn all about power tools, corpsing and your hands will look like you paint for a living

welcome aboard!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great job on the yard and you have a beautiful home


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks!!!

TrishAnne lives in my area and has already told me about some workshops & stuff. 

I tell all my friends I'd rather decorate for Halloween then Xmas! LOL


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I think it's fun decorating for Halloween AND Christmas, but Halloween is so much cooler haha. 
Your stuff looks great!


----------

